# Sticky  Rabbit First Aid



## SammyJo

Hi all, 

Im sure I did read a thread a long while ago about having a first aid box for bunnies (I cant find it ut: ) 

What do you keep in a first aid box for your bunnies?

I would like to put a decent first aid box together for my three but im not the most clued up bunny owner when it comes to meds etc. 

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Funky

Metacam
Metaclopromide
Recovery food
Syringes
Fibreplex
Biolapis or other bunny probiotic


----------



## JordanRose

*For Stasis/ Bloat*, I have:

Metacam (pain killer/ anti-inflammatory)

Metaclopromide (gut stimulant)

Infacol- to help disperse any gas bubbles

Fibreplex and Recovery Food, to get fibre into the gut.

And lots of syringes to administer said meds.

*Then*, I have:

Sudocrem (sore hocks)

Styptic Pencil (to stop any bleeding during nail clipping- not had to use it yet *touch wood*!)

And *general things*:

Nail Clippers

Brushes and Combs

Bandages

I'll be following this thread, though, as I've also wondered what else would be good!


----------



## Tao2

Oooh great idea for a thread SammyJo. Picked up a few tips already from those lists of things I don't have: 

Metaclopramide: is that prescription only?

Infacol: Jordan Rose, what's the dose for a rabbit?

I also have:

Advantage: in case of a pesky flea attack

Carrs Entracare: you put it in their water, is supposed to help maintain a healthy gut.


----------



## JordanRose

Tao2 said:


> Oooh great idea for a thread SammyJo. Picked up a few tips already from those lists of things I don't have:
> 
> Metaclopramide: is that prescription only?
> 
> Infacol: Jordan Rose, what's the dose for a rabbit?
> 
> I also have:
> 
> Advantage: in case of a pesky flea attack
> 
> Carrs Entracare: you put it in their water, is supposed to help maintain a healthy gut.


I got Metaclop on prescription, not sure if you can get hold of it otherwise (Flix had a horrible bloat attack a couple of weeks ago!  )

As for Infacol, I gave 0.5 ml every hour or so; you can give up to 1 ml per kilo, I believe. As it's designed for newborn babies, it's very gentle 

Oh yes, I have the Advantage, too. May have a look at the Carrs as well :thumbsup:


----------



## sskmick

For outdoor rabbits, a drop or two of Glycerine in their water bottle or bowl slows down the freezing process. Don't over use as it is sugary but when the temperatures plumit I found it very useful.


----------



## hazyreality

Metacam (the dog one) Dosed at double bunnies weight in kg is safe - they can have more.

Metaclopromide - if the vets will let me have it. 1ml is fine 3 times a day for even the smallest bunnies.

Recovery food.
Sudocream.
Wound Powder.
Pro C (probiotic/fibre powder that goes in the water)
I need to order some fibreplex.
Ella's kitchen Apples Apples Apples and usually another fruit one.
Bran flakes, cheerios and porridge for tempting poorly buns!
Panacur liquid.
Snugglesafes

Lots of different sizes of syringe.

*Heidi*


----------



## Funky

We got metaclopromide only because Funky had lots of problem and savvy vet recommend us to have it so our vet have us bottle to home


----------



## fesixunderground

JordanRose said:


> *For Stasis/ Bloat*, I have:
> 
> Metacam (pain killer/ anti-inflammatory)
> 
> Metaclopromide (gut stimulant)
> 
> Infacol- to help disperse any gas bubbles
> 
> Fibreplex and Recovery Food, to get fibre into the gut.
> 
> And lots of syringes to administer said meds.
> 
> I'll be following this thread, though, as I've also wondered what else would be good!


Where can you buy these things from? I love the idea of having a bunny first aid kit but i havent seen any of this stuff at my local pet store


----------



## Funky

fesixunderground said:


> Where can you buy these things from? I love the idea of having a bunny first aid kit but i havent seen any of this stuff at my local pet store


Fibreplex you should be able to get on Internet -I get special pellets from website calls Animed Dirwct they are quite competitive with prices
Other stuff you can only get from vets


----------



## MrRustyRead

for cuts and wounds i have:
healx cream
f10 cream
aloe vera gel

i also have a furminator for moulting season.


----------



## JordanRose

fesixunderground said:


> Where can you buy these things from? I love the idea of having a bunny first aid kit but i havent seen any of this stuff at my local pet store


Metacam and Metaclop are prescription only I think, from the vets.

Then Infacol can be bought over the counter at a Pharmacy or somewhere like Boots, Superdrug...

And the Hay Experts have a fab range of bunny meds/probiotics:

The Medicine Chest - Health and Hygiene

As Funky says, there's also sites such as VetUK and Animed Direct which tend to be pretty cheap

:thumbsup:

I forgot to add *Rearguard* in my bunny medicine chest, too- protection against Fly Strike (but prescription only. I'll be getting some soon!)

Also:

Ice Pods

Snugglesafes

Dried Pineapple and Papaya (helps break fur down in the gut)


----------



## Summersky

Dog Metacam
Tramamdol
Zantac

Savlon 
Healx

nail clippers
scissors
cotton buds

syringes, various sizes
needles, various sizes
fluid in fridge, for sub-cu fluid

sharps tub 

Snugglesafes
Icepods

baby food - Ella's Kitchen apples, apples, apples, and others
small cartons cranberry juice
apple juice

Panacur
Xeno 450


Various antibiotics for specific rabbits (Baytril, Zithromax, Chrystopen{for injecting} .......)


----------



## Funky

Summersky said:


> Dog Metacam
> Tramamdol
> Zantac
> 
> Savlon
> Healx
> 
> nail clippers
> scissors
> cotton buds
> 
> syringes, various sizes
> needles, various sizes
> fluid in fridge, for sub-cu fluid
> 
> sharps tub
> 
> Snugglesafes
> Icepods
> 
> baby food - Ella's Kitchen apples, apples, apples, and others
> small cartons cranberry juice
> apple juice
> 
> Panacur
> Xeno 450
> 
> Various antibiotics for specific rabbits (Baytril, Zithromax, Chrystopen{for injecting} .......)


I have panacur and Xeno plus rearguard as well.

What baby food are you talking about-vets mentioned before but I never really knew what that is.
Can somebody send link or picture of it?


----------



## fesixunderground

Sorry to ask if someone already has but what should i keep in my kit for helping with gut stasis?

Ivy has gotten ill before at it was at 10 o clock at night and i had to take her to the emergency vets (£125 just to be seen...that didnt include the meds) and i thought if i'd had the stuff that they give them to get their guts moving again it might help as i live in a very remote village and there isnt a vet close by


----------



## Summersky

fesixunderground said:


> Sorry to ask if someone already has but what should i keep in my kit for helping with gut stasis?
> 
> Ivy has gotten ill before at it was at 10 o clock at night and i had to take her to the emergency vets (£125 just to be seen...that didnt include the meds) and i thought if i'd had the stuff that they give them to get their guts moving again it might help as i live in a very remote village and there isnt a vet close by


You have to act quickly, but even then, you can't always avoid a trip to the vets, I'm afraid.

Painkillers and fluid are the way to go.

Also, if you rrabbit has had a problem before, it may be wise to ask for some gut stimulant to have on standby.

We give Metacam painkiller (dog) (from vet), and wouldn't be without it in the house.

Then we try and encourage bunny to take on fluid.

- try giving an extra bowl of water with a dash of cranberry juice in

- syringe in water

- try and tempt with fresh foods that they are used to, but dip in water

- offer fresh grass

- don't give dry pellets, but soak same in cooled boiled water, and offer on a plate

- or syringe in little and often

- offer pure fruit baby food on a plate, or syringe in little and often

- give sub cu fluid if you are trained and confident.

Flooding the gut with fluid, even if the bunny itself is not dehydrated, can be enough to get things moving again.

Watch closely for poo - it may be small, but any poo is a positive sign. No poo at all is very concerning.

However, if the bunny does not perk up after the painkillers have had time to work, I would still recommend going to the vets - they can set up a drip, which can save a bunny's life.


----------



## fesixunderground

Summersky said:


> You have to act quickly, but even then, you can't always avoid a trip to the vets, I'm afraid.
> 
> Painkillers and fluid are the way to go.
> 
> Also, if you rrabbit has had a problem before, it may be wise to ask for some gut stimulant to have on standby.
> 
> We give Metacam painkiller (dog) (from vet), and wouldn't be without it in the house.
> 
> Then we try and encourage bunny to take on fluid.
> 
> - try giving an extra bowl of water with a dash of cranberry juice in
> 
> - syringe in water
> 
> - try and tempt with fresh foods that they are used to, but dip in water
> 
> - offer fresh grass
> 
> - don't give dry pellets, but soak same in cooled boiled water, and offer on a plate
> 
> - or syringe in little and often
> 
> - offer pure fruit baby food on a plate, or syringe in little and often
> 
> - give sub cu fluid if you are trained and confident.
> 
> Flooding the gut with fluid, even if the bunny itself is not dehydrated, can be enough to get things moving again.
> 
> Watch closely for poo - it may be small, but any poo is a positive sign. No poo at all is very concerning.
> 
> However, if the bunny does not perk up after the painkillers have had time to work, I would still recommend going to the vets - they can set up a drip, which can save a bunny's life.


i wasn't thinking as an alternative to the vets...more of a emergency. its an hours drive to my vets and i'd like to have an option of on hand to give them to give them a fighting chance.

All that info is really helpful i'll be asking the vet this week if i can have something to keep in my kit
:thumbsup:


----------



## Summersky

I think that the single most important thing that the vet can give you on standby is Metacam - if a rabbit is in pain, for whatever reason, it can literally shut down.

But always check what the dosage is for your rabbits - there is a wide scope of dosage, beyond that on the leaflet, that your vet will be aware of.


----------



## BunnyHuggingCatLady

The meds would only be obtainable from a vet. I always have the following to hand:

Nail clippers
Cotton wool
Sudacrem
Critical care
Mite treatment

I find cool tea is excellent for eye issues. Warm water with a touch of salt (1 tsp max in a pint) does wonders for minor issues. 

To be honest, many of the treatments from a pet shop are a waste of time. I've personally tried and tested wound powder and eye balm but they just don't do the job.


----------



## joppy

fesixunderground said:


> Sorry to ask if someone already has but what should i keep in my kit for helping with gut stasis?
> 
> Ivy has gotten ill before at it was at 10 o clock at night and i had to take her to the emergency vets (£125 just to be seen...that didnt include the meds) and i thought if i'd had the stuff that they give them to get their guts moving again it might help as i live in a very remote village and there isnt a vet close by


I have a bunny that has gut stasis problems. I keep some Simethicone for children (it's for gas) on hand and make him drink it from a dropper. If he wont take it I'll mix it with some pineapple juice and he thinks he's getting a treat. Pineapple can help break down fur in the gut. Also, keep on hand some cans of pumpkin puree (make sure it's the kind with no sugar or extra ingredients). It's high in fiber and your rabbit doesn't have to chew it like hay so it's easier to eat when he/she feels sick. The fiber will help kick start the rabbit's digestive track. I give pumpkin to my rabbits as a treat when they are well, also. Some rabbits don't like the taste till they get used to it, but then they love it. It's good for them: full of vitamin A also.


----------



## Zoerebecca

Hi I’m not sure how to use this site. I’m very confused I’ve had my baby about 2 months and I still don’t know what breed she is. She was a rescue from a family who bought her as a baby and couldn’t look after her. After emailing everyone I know I still don’t know what breed she is. I’m just wondering if anyone could possibly help me?


----------



## bunnygeek

Zoerebecca said:


> Hi I'm not sure how to use this site. I'm very confused I've had my baby about 2 months and I still don't know what breed she is. She was a rescue from a family who bought her as a baby and couldn't look after her. After emailing everyone I know I still don't know what breed she is. I'm just wondering if anyone could possibly help me?


She's a Lop mix


----------



## Nadz1675

*Povidone Iodine Swabsticks:* first aid antiseptic to help prevent infection in minor cuts, scrapes, and burns
*Neosporin:* first aid antibiotic to help prevent infection in minor cuts, scrapes, and burns
*Symethicone Infant Gas Drops:* relieve the discomfort of gas
*Saline Wipes:* for cleansing eye area as well as cuts and scrapes
*Puppy Training Pads:* use under blanket in carrier to absorb urine
*Hand Sanitizer:* for humans only; use if soap and water are not available
*100% Petroleum Jelly:* use to lubricate tip of thermometer
*Gauze Pads:* 2×2" and 4×4"
*Syringes: *1cc for medication
*Kraft Paper Bags:* for hay
*Cotton Balls*
*Cotton Swabs*
*Furimals Warming and Cooling Pet Mat: *optional addition to kit
*Oxbow Critical Care:* premium recovery food; can be syringe-fed if rabbit is unwilling to eat due to illness, surgery, or poor nutritional status
*Styptic Powder:* stops minor bleeding after nail trimming
*3M Vetrap Bandages:* self-adherent bandaging tape; also used to prevent sore hocks
*Oral Feeding Syringe:* 10cc
*Bag Balm:* treat minor sores and irritation
*Scissors: *blunt-tipped
*Anti-Pill Fleece*
*Plastic Container:* for dry food (pellets or treats)
Water
Pain Medication such as Metacam (consult vet)
Digital Rectal Thermometer


----------



## Noreenjahangir

My bunny has some sort of graze/redness does anyone knw wat it could be


----------



## Noreenjahangir

Sending pic. May hav to zoom its on left near nose/mouth


----------



## bunnygeek

Noreenjahangir said:


> Sending pic. May hav to zoom its on left near nose/mouth


Hard to tell from that picture, does the bun chew on the bars? It could have rubbed a sore patch that way.


----------



## Leontiny

SammyJo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im sure I did read a thread a long while ago about having a first aid box for bunnies (I cant find it ut: )
> 
> What do you keep in a first aid box for your bunnies?
> 
> I would like to put a decent first aid box together for my three but im not the most clued up bunny owner when it comes to meds etc.
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi. I am here the almost first time on this forum. I have 3 bunnies, 2 Lionheads und a Mini Lop. 
My First Aid Farmacy: 
I have Glycerin and a "Critical Care" pouder, for constipation. Paspertin also when the others not work. Eyedrops for Conjunktivitis: Floxal. It is local antibiotic. Vitamins which they do mot take, and CBD drops for when Luna is very upset because of firework(but she does not take it eather). And, Metacam, the most important, it is an antiinflammatory analgetics.

Regards
Leontiny


----------

